
Code Smells in CSS - spatten
http://csswizardry.com/2012/11/code-smells-in-css/
======
LarryMade
Heh, my programmer view is CSS smells cause it's CSS. with aids you can work
on fixing the syntax to be more logical, but it could have been done much
better in the first place.

